# NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-290.10 FreeBSD 9.0



## bostik (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi all,

i just updated my freebsd FreeBSD box to 9.0 RELEASE and I tried to rebuild my NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-290.10 device driver.

Here my post on NVnews forum:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=171974

While waiting for new updated release any idea how to patch the current driver for FreeBSD 9.0?

Ciao
Roberto


----------



## roddierod (Jan 12, 2012)

You could try modifying the nvidia-driver port makefile to pull the version you want. You'd also do a makechecksum or build with *NO_CHECKSUM=yes*


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2012)

Yep, that's what I did. Just change this line in the Makefile:

```
DISTVERSION?=   285.05.09
```

to:

```
DISTVERSION?=   290.10
```

And run `# make makesum` The port should build fine after that.


----------



## bostik (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for help, I succesfully solved modifiyng Makefile to download new driver version 290.10 following SirDice's instruction and installed misc/compat8x and everything worked fine.;

Ciao
Roberto


----------

